# Ground Driving Calypso



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So I don't normally ground drive my horses, but since I plan on sending her away to a driving trainer I thought maybe I would give her a head start on her training. She is doing sooooo good and takes everything like an old pro. I'm pretty sure I have offically lost her to my hubby! Which is a good thing, anything to get him back into horses!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

she is beautiful! I don't know about you but I am ready for spring, haha. Tired of looking at snow. I hope all goes well at the trainers for you two.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I've always wanted to learn how to do that! Just so I know how for future reference.

Really pretty mare by the way


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's great news Fehr, great to see both get along so well


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. She is a very pretty mare with a winning personality. You don't get a more honest horse than her!

And yes I am VERY ready for spring.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is beautiful and looks like she has been doing it all along. Like an old pro. Can I come steal her? PPPLLLLEEEAAASSSEE??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahhhh.....lemme think about it...NOPE!!! She is mine all mine...lol


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

jwhisperj said:


> she is beautiful! I don't know about you but I am ready for spring, haha. Tired of looking at snow. I hope all goes well at the trainers for you two.


I agree hard core, can't wait till warm warm weather. BTW, that horse is beautiful thank you so much for sharing the pictures.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you very much! And thanks for looking at the pictures! I LOVE sharing them!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW what an old soul! You've got yourself a winner there, Tiff!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You mean my hubby has got one...lol. He has claimed her! She is a great horse, we sure are glad to have her around. 

And BTW how do I become a member of the pink halter club? I have 5 pink halters/lead ropes, does that count...lol.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> You mean my hubby has got one...lol. He has claimed her! She is a great horse, we sure are glad to have her around.
> 
> And BTW how do I become a member of the pink halter club? I have 5 pink halters/lead ropes, does that count...lol.


You're in!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Calypso is just gorgeous, FGR!  I'm sure she will do great.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

So you found a trainer did you to train her for driving?


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

My horse's name is Kalypso too. I spell it with a *K*. ) Your horse is really pretty though. Good luck with her training.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

awh, I'm glad to see her doing so well!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Didn't find THE trainer yet. I have talked to two...just have to decide. 

Thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

ooohh, what a gorgeous horse!!


----------

